# New Babies Born!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I had two new babies born last weekend!!!

This is Wendy. A White Doeling with Black markings. She was born on 12/22/2007 and was a surprise to all of us. We had no idea that her Mom was pregnant (she was bred when we bought her).









And this is Gus. A White Buckling with Black markings and Blue-Eyes!! He was also born on 12/22/2007.









I have one more girl put up to kid who should deliver within the next couple of weeks. Then the next girl due will be in February. Come February we will finally get to see some babies out of Toby!!!!

Let me know what you think! So far alot of white, but Toby and Brownie will change that for us! :wink:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, theyt are beautiful. I have a doe who kidded twice with those black and white markings but as soon as we changed the buck, she kidden solid black with cream on the lags and belly and a silver with cream. The buck seems to make a load of a difference in what you get! I hope your ladies will throw the colors you want them to in Febuary. Ive got 4 does kidding in Febuary.

CJ


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're BEAUTIFUL!!! And so incredibly adorable!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, I am anxious to see what Toby and Brownie will produce!! Keeping my fingers crossed for lots of color


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok - here is a couple more kids that if they go missing, no need to look in Idaho - hehehe!

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Wendy is ALOT smaller than Gus. In my opinion her mom was bred too young. So we put Wendy and her Mom and Gus and his Mom in the same stall so the babies could help keep eachother warm. Things have been going great with them!! They are both adorable! :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!! I love that color  Congrats!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi they are adorable. Congratulations


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations, they are very cute!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are sooo cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say that there is nothing better then a sweet surprise like that. Congratulations


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! They are a handful!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! And lucky you to get a buckling with blue eyes! Will you keep him? They look so adorable...its totally different seeing the black on white instead of white on black!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww what cuties!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!!!


liz said:


> Congratulations! And lucky you to get a buckling with blue eyes! Will you keep him? They look so adorable...its totally different seeing the black on white instead of white on black!


Thank you! No, he is up for sale. I can't keep him because he is related to about 50% of my herd. I am on the waiting list with a couple of farms for a Chocolate, Tri-Color, or Black and Brown Buckling with Blue-Eyes. I am hoping that one of their Does delivers one this Spring.


----------

